

The superior use of OOP - clawrencewenham
http://sites.google.com/site/yacoset/Home/the-superior-use-of-oop

======
jrandom
The best OOP advice I ever read was "model the solution, not the problem". It
sounds obvious in retrospect, but only in retrospect.

